# what to use to keep the water down a bit



## FUZO (Nov 1, 2011)

What is everyone taking during there cycle to help them keep some water off


----------



## TommyTrainR (Nov 1, 2011)

what cycle are you running?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2011)

I use 12.5mg aromasin per day when using 600mg test or higher and never had a problem knock on wood.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 1, 2011)

I've also use arimidex with good results but it screws with my libido where aromasin doesnt for me.


----------



## NJRiot (Nov 1, 2011)

same thing 12.5mg aromasin ED and doing 800mg test c weekly and 50mg anavar ED


----------



## BigBill (Nov 1, 2011)

NJRiot said:


> same thing 12.5mg aromasin ED and doing 800mg test c weekly and 50mg anavar ED




x2


----------



## TGB1987 (Nov 1, 2011)

I use Aromasin at 12.5mgs eod.


----------



## rage racing (Nov 1, 2011)

Dont forget to drink LOTS of water and watch your sodium intake......


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 1, 2011)

I use 12.5 eod for just 500 mg of test, but had to use 25 mg every 12-24 hours when running test and dbol.


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 1, 2011)

dial in your carbs if you're carb sensitive.  Carbs can make you really puffy, bloofy, fluffy.


----------



## NJRiot (Nov 2, 2011)

carbs? whats that?
o i remember carbs when i was a kid.  bread, cereal, bagels, donuts, buttered rolls... damn i miss not training!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 2, 2011)

I would die without carbs....................


----------



## adwal99 (Nov 2, 2011)

cardio?


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 2, 2011)

drinking tons of water and shifting my macros more towards fats than carbs has helped alot. Avoiding shitty preserved food full of sodium helps alot too, other than that AI is all I use.


----------



## l69lou (Nov 2, 2011)

I was on test c 600mg/wk and 350 mg/wk npp and was having water prolems. I could see my hands getting puffy so I started aromasin 12.5 mgs eod and the first dose cleared it ight up within 12 hours ! Sold me.


----------



## gearin up (Nov 2, 2011)

i would suggest the aromasin as well


----------



## Beefcakester (Nov 2, 2011)

arimidex works well for me. I also cut out my creatine while on.


----------

